
Google Wi-Fi Spy Lawsuits Head to Silicon Valley | Threat Level | Wired.com - doki_pen
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/08/google-spy-lawsuits/
======
doki_pen
Looks like they collected SSID and MAC address info. It seems that they did
nothing illegal, and I fail to see how it's even ethically wrong. They were
simply mapping open wifi.

